# My MAC  brush collection



## schneckchen (Jan 13, 2012)

I just took some photos of my MAC brush collection, so here they are ;-)

  	I'm still working on my collection and trying to get some special brushes like the 131...

  	My brushes in their toolbelt:






  	Face brushes:






  	Eye brushes:


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG I want your brushes lol


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

i love your brushes.. everytime I go to buy a new brush I have that one thought "maybe I shouldnt waste my money.. I already have this brush which can pretty much do the exact same thing..." but I never pay attention to that thought and always splurge


----------



## schneckchen (Aug 15, 2012)

So, here they come: recently updated pictures of my collection..And I just discovered, that my 321 was missing during our photosession....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















     Mytoolbelt...well, it looks a little bit overcrowded.......


----------



## Merula (Aug 16, 2012)

_Ungh_. Such a great collection!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

:eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:  Now that is amazing! So jealous! Great collection


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovely brushes everyone!!! I love my brushes too and cant wait to get my mac belt


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice collection!

  	Question - what is the netting for?


----------



## schneckchen (Aug 26, 2012)

It prevents the bristles/hair from getting demaged and keeps them in shape.


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahhh I'm so jealous! I love brushes!  MAC are just way to expensive for me, though


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are the greatest brush collections EVER!!!!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 11, 2013)

I was going to comment about how your brushes are all in such perfect shape but then I noticed the pic with the brush sleeves. Don't have any but I have a similar brush collection so I definitely need to invest. Looks good


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow this makes my brush collection look pathetic!! Lol


----------



## katruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

Impressive! Crazy to think we need that many!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 13, 2013)

A lovely, lovely collection!
  	A question-
  	In your first post, last photo, third brush from the top- what is it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 16, 2013)

Not the OP here, but it's a MAC 138.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!
  	Yet another brush to put on my ever-growing wish list.


----------



## schneckchen (Apr 18, 2013)

You absolutely need that brush!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 20, 2013)

In a perfect world, yes!
  	How does the 138 compare to a Yachiyo?


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 21, 2013)

omg i need the brushes! anyone knows a good brush for contouring? a makeup artist in mac used the 138 on me before and i really liked it, and i heard the 109 is good too. really can't afford two right now though.


----------



## schneckchen (Apr 22, 2013)

I usually use 138 and 165 for contouring.


----------

